# You Don't Mess with the Zohan: Bluray Review



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=1125&w=o[/img]
Before I rented this I figured *You Don't Mess with the Zohan* would be one of the worst movies I had ever seen. It was my wife that sent me out to get it as it was her turn to pick. She didn't care if it was on Bluray or DVD but lucky for me I found a copy on Bluray. 

It Keeps with the tradition of Adam Sandler romantic comedy movies, but strays slightly from the mold. When I I say slight, I mean very slight. In this movie he's not playing a complete dim wit, and there are actually some explosions and gun fire. Sandler's off the wall comedy is way out there in this movie but I found it funny in a lot of scenes. It's not a movie for the kids as there is a lot of sexual humor in the film.

I won't critique the story as it is nearly identical to most other romantic comedies out there. If you're looking for a deep meaning full movie then you'll want to skip this one. If you want something that you won't look at under the surface and will make you laugh then you might like this movie. There is a mix between good and bad scenes and I think most scenes that had John Turturro in then were done poorly. Turturro has much more talent, so I would chalk it up to misdirection and bad script.

One thing that impressed me was the image quality. Zohan on Bluray is a visual feast. The Bluray version of Zohan is very clean and detailed and the colours are very vibrant. I wouldn't say the movie should be up for an award for cinematography, but it looked very nice visually.

The sound quality is pretty good too, presented in Dolby True HD or Dolby Digital. There are a few scenes with disco type music that fill the room very well making you feel as if you were immersed in a night club. The dialog is well centered on the screen and stereo imaging of music is superb. There are scenes with gunfire and a few explosions but I would say that they were less than stellar in comparison to true action films.

As for extra features this movies is a BD Live enabled disc, but the BD Live content is the same as it is on most of the Sony discs. You can download trailers and register the disk. The features on the disc are par for the course. Audio commentary by Sandler and the director (Smigel) and Rob Schneider. It's amusing but nothing special. There is also a pop-up trivia game but I didn't find that all that special. I'm not really one for extra features anyway.

Overall I would say Zhoan was not Sandler's best movie to date, but it is by far not his worst. If you like Adam Sandler movies then you won't want to miss this one. If you despised a lot of his other movies like Deuce Bigalow you might want to give this one a miss. For audio/videophiles I wouldn't say this movie is one to use for reference quality but it's not going to hurt your ears/eyes.

Overall.............(3½) :3.5stars: 
Story...............(3) :3stars:
Picture Quality...(4½) :4.5stars:
Sound Quality....(4½) :4.5stars:
Extra Features...(2) :3stars:


----------

